# Ryan joins The Blue Man Group.



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

That's Mike's hell, right there.


----------



## noodles (Mar 7, 2007)

OK...what did you guys do to my head after I passed out last night?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)

i was gonna take a pic of you and just paint your head blue in PaintShop, but that'd be too much work


----------



## noodles (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

haha


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> That's Mike's hell, right there.



Three bald blue guys who are drummers?


Yeah, that pretty much sums it up. 

Welcome, Ryan. I don't know what you did to deserve this awful, uh, honor, but , cheers!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Welcome, Ryan. I don't know what you did to deserve this awful, uh, honor, but , cheers!



Chris said now that ive fulfilled necessary actions... i dont have to talk about it. :/


----------



## noodles (Mar 7, 2007)

?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

wtf lol  congrats I guess 

cool birds though


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

baby humming bird owns j00.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice tits.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 7, 2007)

Is this a moderator only typs of thread or are you gonna clue us pleabes in?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

lol i dont even know what the fuck is going on haha



or do i?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

nice hand, ryan.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

Nicely done, Ryan! Congrats.


----------



## Michael (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice, Ryan's gonna do slendidly as a mod!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ryan said:


>


Günther FTW  nicely done.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2007)

Touch me now.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 8, 2007)

Thou hath been ordained, no... Canonized to Mod-dom!   

The Metal Pope!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats!

How many more mods do you need Chris? You seem to be appointing them a lot lately


----------



## LilithXShred (Mar 8, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> How many more mods do you need Chris? You seem to be appointing them a lot lately



He's planning something nasty..... therefor he needs an army of mods..... but i'm watching you guys, you cannot fool me


----------



## XEN (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't want to know what you did to deserve this, but I'm assuming it was part of a plea bargain of some kind. I hope you've learned your lesson!!  

Be prepared for much schmoozing and vast amounts of attitude from the riff raff!

 -> Ryan! All hail!


----------



## AVH (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea! Couldn't happen to a cooler guy. I would have voted for you.  

You're _really _going to be chained to your computer now


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2007)

Death will come now...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe it's time you all know the truth:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 8, 2007)

that pic is _creepy_


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, a bit.


----------



## Hexer (Mar 8, 2007)

congrats Ryan


----------



## Shawn (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats, Ryan!


----------

